# Anyone got any "belfairs" for sale?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been contacted by several people in the last few months looking for a Dexter/Jersey cross heifer. Do any of you have them close to Oklahoma? I've tossed the idea around several times of buying/leasing a Dexter bull but am not ready to take the plunge yet. 

Anyway, if any of you have one for sale, let me know please. 

God Bless.....


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jamie, I'm seriously thinking about selling my Dexter bull later this winter. If you deceide to get one, let me know. He's black, polled and a very good sized boy. He's also gentle, and easy to handle. check my website, I have some pictures of him on there. I'll check on the Oklahoma Dexter breeders website and see if anyone has them in your area. Here's one of him during the snow last week.
P.J.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

PJ, the reason I've been reserved about using a dexter bull has been his ability to cover very tall cows, and I'm not sure I want to downsize the cows. Other than selling an occasional heifer to someone for a home milker, I sale all of the calves at the local auction by the pound on the hoof. I'm afraid I'd start seeing less weining weight to sale. 

I'm interested in finding a belfair heifer to hobby with so I can recommend them to folks who come looking. Silly me, I'm always toying with some hair-brained scheme!

I do like the bull though. Standing in the pasture with Dexter girls, he looks really well muscled. What does he weigh? How tall is he?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

The Dexter bull may be short, but he's surely capable of performing. The cow is in control when she's in heat, and she can make sure he gets the opportunity.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you need a dexter from a milking line of dexters for the best results? Could you AI your jerseys to a dexter? Is that service even available?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

There are numerous Dexter bulls available for AI, including my bull, Brenn of Paradise. You can find a list of AI bulls on either the ADCA or PDCA web sites. Mine is listed on the ADCA, scroll down to see and read about him.

http://www.dextercattle.org/AI Bulls.htm

You can see his granddam's udder and teats on a different thread on Homesteading Today: "Breeding for teat size - hand vs machine milking".

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

We're in AZ, which is not much use to you in OK, but we expect to have a couple of calves born later this year. Bonnie (Mini Jersey X Dexter) and her daughter Fudge (3/4 Dexter) have both been bred to a mini Jersey bull.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Francismilker, You can check out the Dexter AI bulls on the ADCA site:

http://www.dextercattle.org/AI Bulls.htm 

To get an idea of the different types/heights of bulls on offer. You would probably want to stay away from Chondrodysplasia carriers (dwarf) as it is a lethal gene when homozygous and no benefit to be gained by it. ck


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would just AI your Jersey to a good Dexter bull. As several have pointed out, you can find information on these bulls on the ADCA site. Some of the semen is very expensive and you would have to have a liquid nitrogen tank for storage. You also have to pay shipping costs, so this may not be feasible either, but you would be getting the semen of a tested bull.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jamie, he's about 46 inches at the hip and will weigh in around 1100. He's really heavey muscled, and as produced some good calves so far. I've got some polled heifers out of him and am going to keep any from this year, so I will probably exchange him for another one.
I'm with you on trying the Belfaire, I just think it's a great idea, I'm not sure I'd want a mini Jersey, I'd rather use a Jersey cow with a Dexter bull. If you select a Dexter with good strong milking lines and one who puts good udder attachment on the calves, you should get a heck of a heifer out of them, with a good butcher calf it's a bull. A win/win situation.
P.J.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

copperhead46 said:


> Jamie, he's about 46 inches at the hip and will weigh in around 1100. He's really heavey muscled, and as produced some good calves so far. I've got some polled heifers out of him and am going to keep any from this year, so I will probably exchange him for another one.
> I'm with you on trying the Belfaire, I just think it's a great idea, I'm not sure I'd want a mini Jersey, *I'd rather use a Jersey cow with a Dexter bull*. If you select a Dexter with good strong milking lines and one who puts good udder attachment on the calves, you should get a heck of a heifer out of them, with a good butcher calf it's a bull. A win/win situation.
> P.J.


I'm with you there. I'd not want to make a jersey too much shorter than it already is. Mine are already minis and I need a pretty short bucket to sit on for milking. I like what I've seen for teat length on the dexter pics that have been posted here on HT.

I've also wondered what the outcome would be for simply breeding angus bull to my jersey cows. I'll know in another 3 months. I used one this Fall on a couple of the jerseys. I'd think the outcome might be similiar to the dexter/jersey cross with a little more size. We'll see?


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that there's a lot more to a dairy animal than the ability to produce milk. Lactation persistence, udder capacity, milking temperament - all are important in a milk animal. You will get these from a Dexter from good milking lines (Look for Lucifer of Knotting in the pedigree, for one), but you will not get them from a typical beef animal.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a belflair heifer and hopefully 2 more this summer. They aren't registered yet, I am working on it. I am in Caldwell, KS - 3 miles from the OK border.


----------

